# 8N Won't Stay Running



## WillC03

Hey all,
I've been having problems keeping my 8N running. It seemed to come out of the blue one day and now it won't run for more than 15 - 20 seconds. Starts as it normally would but then just shuts off without any big tells.

I looked around a bit online and thought it could be fuel supply after noting spark at one of the plugs immediately after it died. So, I replaced the valve at the gas tank, fuel line (replaced with new brake line), and cleaned/replaced some parts of the carb. But still it dies after running for a while.

I'm sure the carb isn't tuned too well as of right now, but I went with the manual's guidelines for the adjustments. Also, it doesn't die with any sputtering or otherwise sickly noises.

Where should I go from here, is there a way to check carb without ripping the whole thing apart?


----------



## Ultradog

Always, always check your spark First. Verify that you have a bright, bluish white spark that will jump at least 5/16". Only then go on to fuel.
Take an old spark plug and stretch the electrodes to about 5/16" . Hook it to a plug wire and lay it on the head somewhere where it is grounded and watch your spark. Post back with your findings.
Also let us know if you have a front mount or side mount distributer and whether your N is 6 or 12 volts.


----------



## WillC03

Thanks,
So all of the plugs fire a good spark. But would I need to check that the moment it dies, how could I go about that?

The tractor has a front mount distributor and it’s been converted to 12V (the ground is on the positive terminal and the hot is on the negative terminal but it works is this normal?)


----------



## WillC03

Just checked the distributor and noticed it had some debris in there and what looked like metal shavings. I cleaned it out but still having the issue. Would replacing the cap be a good idea at this point?

Also, is there a way to check if the coil is the problem now? I replaced the coil a couple years ago and the condenser a year ago.


----------



## Bob 2

Try a new capacitor. If it doesn't help try another one. They don't make em like they used to.


----------



## Clifford B.

Do or did you check the spark right after it quit ??
A bad coil will run after it cools enough and start back up
so git a wide gap plug like UD said and a wrench in yer pocket and test it right when it quits not after ya run to the shed for the plug and wrench.
BTDT meself, found the bad coil and replaced it YMMV, also check yer fuel flow, open the bottom plug on yer carb and let it flow you should git a pint in a couple minutes if not clean yer carb, fuel line and screens ....


----------

